# 우유 배달을 하구 너무 힘들었어요. or  우유배달을 하기가 너무 힘들었어요.



## wide12

Hi, is the first sentence correct? I read the second sentence and I thought that it could be done with the 고 verb form conjuction, but I don't really know if its correct to say that.

Thanks


----------



## kenjoluma

우유 배달을 하구 너무 힘들었어요.
I delivered milk and it was so tiring.
Switching a yang vowel to a yin (ㅗ to ㅜ) is a typical characteristic of Seoul / Kyunggi dialect. What can I say? (Being a capital city doesn't necessarily make its language 'standard'. e.g. cockney accent in London)


우유배달을 하기가 너무 힘들었어요.
Delivering milk was very tiring.  This one is grammatically flawless.


----------



## wide12

Thanks for your fast answer  I think I can grasp its meaning. It makes a verb into gerund.
고기를 먹기  좋아해요.

  would mean : I like eating meat, right?


----------



## terredepomme

wide12 said:


> 고기를 먹기  좋아해요.


Es correcto. Puede ser también:
고기 먹기를 좋아해요.
고기 먹기 좋아해요.
고기를 먹기를 좋아해요.
고기를 먹는 것이 좋아요.
고기 먹는 것이 좋아요.
etc.
Ha muchas variaciónes en esta idioma.


----------



## wide12

terredepomme said:


> Es correcto. Puede ser también:
> 고기 먹기를 좋아해요.
> 고기 먹기 좋아해요.
> 고기를 먹기를 좋아해요.
> 고기를 먹는 것이 좋아요.
> 고기 먹는 것이 좋아요.
> etc.
> Ha muchas variaciónes en esta idioma.



Gracias


----------



## pakiko

Hello!

Instead of 우유 배달을 하고 너무 힘들었어요
wouldn't 우유 배달을 해서 너무 힘들었어요 sound more natural somehow?

Thank you!


----------



## terredepomme

Hola,
creo que es mejor que diga:
우유 배달이 너무 힘들었어요.
O también:
우유 배달을 하는 것이 너무 힘들었어요.


----------



## Min K

Hi pakiko.

I think both sentences are sound natural. 
우유 배달을 하고 너무 힘들었어요 
I did milk delivery and I am very tired.
우유 배달을 해서 너무 힘들었어요
I did milk delivery so I am very tired.

I think second one emphsizes causality some more.


----------



## pakiko

Gracias, Terredepomme.
Thank you, Min K, for your help. It´s clear now.


----------

